# oración subordinada



## sevillista

¡Hola!

Estoy estudiando ahora mismo una nueva lección de alemán y me he encontrado esta frase:

Hat deine Mutter mir nichts ausrichten lassen?
*Ach ja! Sie sagt, du sollst morgen zum Abendessen kommen*

No he trabajado aún mucho las oraciones subordinadas, pero me ha sorprendido ver sollst al lado del du y no al final de la frase. Entonces he pensado que quizás sea porque la frase no lleva daβ. ¿Es correcto? ¿Podría escribir la frase de la siguiente manera y significaría lo mismo?

*Ach ja! Sie sagt, daβ du morgen zum Abendessen kommen sollst*


Me da un poco de corte hacer preguntas tan tontas viendo el nivel del foro, con traducciones de lenguaje jurídico y comercial, pero es que estoy aprendiendo alemán sola y me es de mucha ayuda cuando puedo confirmar las cosas con vosotros, por lo que os lo agradezco mucho.


----------



## chlapec

Tu interpretación es correcta. Es una construcción muy frecuente en alemán, que se puede utilizar con verbos como sagen, wissen, meinen, glauben, denken...

Er dachte, die Sachen waren nicht so einfach >> Er dachte, dassdie Sachen nicht so einfach waren.


----------



## Sidjanga

sevillista said:


> ...
> Hat deine Mutter mir nichts ausrichten lassen?
> *Ach ja! Sie sagt, du sollst morgen zum Abendessen kommen*
> 
> No he trabajado aún mucho las oraciones subordinadas, pero me ha sorprendido ver sollst al lado del du y no al final de la frase. Es que "du sollst morgen..." no es una frase subordinada, sino otra principal. Entonces he pensado que quizás sea porque la frase no lleva daβ (dass). ¿Es correcto? Sí. "dass" siempre introduce una frase subordinada. ¿Podría escribir la frase de la siguiente manera y significaría lo mismo? Sí.
> 
> *Ach ja! Sie sagt, daβ (dass) du morgen zum Abendessen kommen sollst *
> 
> Pero recuerda que ahora, desde la última reforma ortográfica, se escribe *dass *y no ya _daß _(después de una vocal corta).
> 
> Me da un poco de corte hacer preguntas tan tontas viendo el nivel del foro, con traducciones de lenguaje jurídico y comercial, pero es que estoy aprendiendo alemán sola y me es de mucha ayuda cuando puedo confirmar las cosas con vosotros, por lo que os lo agradezco mucho.
> Pues vaya, lo mucho que yo me alegro de que haya preguntas como la tuya.  Por suerte, "el nivel" del foro no viene definido en ninguna parte;  y está para preguntas sobre el idioma/los idiomas en cualquier sentido/respecto.





chlapec said:


> ...
> Er dachte, die Sachen? seien/wären nicht so einfach >> Er dachte, dass die Sachen? nicht so einfach wären.


No estoy segura de qué exactamente quieres decir con "Sachen". ¿Que las *cosas *no son/eran fáciles? En este caso, en alemán se diría más bien o "Dinge" o simplemente "alles".
Es cierto que _Sachen _y _Dinge _son muchas veces intercambiables, pero en este caso no, por lo menos según mi intuición lingüística.


----------



## sevillista

Sirianga, te agradezco la aclaración de daβ y dass, sé que hubo una reforma, pero todos mis libros y textos son de antes de ella, por lo que he decidido ignorarla. Lo he comentado con algunas de mis amigas de intercambio de Alemania y sé que no soy la única . Además, soy un poco romántica y me gusta mucho la letra β, la veo muy alemana, como la ñ para nosotros.

Espero no incumplir las normas del foro siendo pre-reformista .

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Sidjanga

No es que la reforma erradicara la β.

Yo tampoco estoy de acuerdo con todas las reglas que impusieron, ni mucho menos, pero precisamente las que conciernen el uso de la β son las más lógicas y las que más sentido tienen.

Pensé que no lo sabías (es que hay gente que no lo sabe...).


----------



## sevillista

Gracias por tu interés, Sigianga.

Aprovechando que ya hay abierto este post sobre oraciones subordinadas, quería comentar otra que acabo de ver:

*Glaubt ihr, daβ es schön wird am Wochenende?*

Pensaba que en las oraciones que empiezan por daβ el verbo siempre-siempre iba al final, hasta que hubiese una coma o un punto. ¿Por qué *am Wochenende* no está antes que *wird*?

Gracias.


----------



## Sidjanga

sevillista said:


> ...
> Pensaba que en las oraciones que empiezan por daβ el verbo siempre-siempre iba al final, hasta que hubiese una coma o un punto. ...


Diría que empleando esta regla en tus frases no vas a equivocarte nunca, pero al final me parece que -más que de una regla- en este caso se trata más bien de una _Richtlinie_, que como tal no encuentra estricta aplicación, y mucho menos en el lenguaje hablado. 

Ambas versiones son posibles:

_Glaubt ihr, dass (daβ) es schön wird *am Wochenende*?
Glaubt ihr, dass (daβ) es *am Wochenende*__ schön wird?_

Y claro que también:
_Glaubt ihr, *am Wochenende* wird es schön?
Glaubt ihr, es wird schön *am Wochenende*?_

Me parece que son sobre todo los complementos temporales que tienen esa flexibilidad de sí poder ir detrás del verbo, y tanto más cuanto más largos son (_morgen Abend nach dem Konzert in der Olympiahalle_ tiene bastante probabilidad de ir al final).
.


----------

